# hummingbird outlet site



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

Has anyone dealt with a site called humminbird outlet store? There prices are slightly cheaper and they off warranties on alot of their products. I was about to purchase a product from them and at the bottom of their checkout was ad from a company called bread. It basically says buy it now and pay for it later. Has anyone on here dealt with them before? I didnt know you could even finance fish finders..lol any info would be great, good or bad..
thanks in advance


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

may want to check this from humminbird's (real one) website.

https://www.humminbird.com/support/faqs/FactoryOutlet


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If your trying to save money, financing may only eat up your savings. Really need to look at the fine print. A $1200 unit may end up running a couple hundred dollars more or eat up any savings you initially got. Pretty sad that the prices have gone to the point of requiring financing to begin with.

I haven't dealt the HB outlet but have used Hodges and one other I don't remember. Check out the Humminbird or sponsor's forum on bbcboards.net. There are a lot of vendors on there competing for your $$$$. Don't forget that HB has a closely monitored MAP policy. Anything grossly under their stated price should be highly suspect.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It's a toy, if you need to finance it you shouldn't buy it.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

the boat is the toy....the fishfinder is a tool


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

crappiedude said:


> It's a toy, if you need to finance it you shouldn't buy it.


Well some of us have to live on a fixed income and appreciate a chance to finance a better fishfinder for our boat !!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'M ON A FIXED INCOME and I won't pay interest on a loan, especially if it's a toy.
If money is that tight it's cheaper to just save up and buy it outright. Sure the electronics are expensive but in the scheme of thing a few thousand dollars isn't a lot of money. IMO if ya can't afford the few thousand, why throw away all the $$$ in interest. 
Lot's of places are looking for part time help.
Just sayin'


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

cheezman said:


> Well some of us have to live on a fixed income and appreciate a chance to finance a better fishfinder for our boat !!!


Forgot to add your quote above.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

And another thing. By the time it’s paid for, you’re going to want the upgraded model.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Save your money. Go with a Garmin Striker 7sv. $500.00 and you can get them for $450.00 on sale. It will do anything and everything the average fisherman can ask for. 
I fish quite a bit and found out long time ago that new and improved isen't always better. I'm all for buying good equipment but there's a line to be drawn sometimes.
Oh yea, I'm on a fixed income also,,,, unless my wife gives me a green light.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah thanks for the financial advice....next time I'll keep my 2 cents to my self...lesson learned !!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You boys know what's sad. We're all adults open to give our opinions. But the minute someone has a different opinion than us we turn into a seven year old


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> You boys know what's sad. We're all adults open to give our opinions. But the minute someone has a different opinion than us we turn into a seven year old


I’ve noticed this a lot too. I’ve been a member here for a long long time and it’s getting worse as the years go by. 

For what’s its worth, I bought two Humminbird units of a member here. 859ci hd and 899sihd...been using these for 4 yrs now and I feel no need to upgrade at all. I also have two 688s and a 598. Then that damn garmin live scope comes out. I want it soooo bad, but it’s a want. I don’t need it. Lots of used older side image units for sale. They all work great and adjusting the picture quality is pretty easy. Anyway, I’ll sell ya a Humminbird 688dihd for $200. I only used it as a gps. Transducer is brand new.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I would love to have panoptix but by the time I would buy the graph and special transducer it would cost as much as my boat did!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yes, I bought a NEW helix mega 10 from the outlet last year. got it home, installed it and it worked fine. about my 3rd trip I quit getting depth readings. I also have a helix 12, I switched out the units using the same helix 10 ducer and the 12 got bottom readings. called humming bird and they said send back the unit (yes I was a bit pissed because this isn't a cheap unit at all and I JUST got it). I got unit back and they said there was nothing wrong with the unit. in the mean time im still running the 12 without any problems, I hook the 10 back up go out and WALA.. its working ......... for about 1/2 a day. I called hummingbird up and they say send in the mega 10 ducer, I finally get a new ducer a few weeks later, hook it all back up and everything has been gold ever since.

a NEW hummingbird is a NEW hummingbird, warranty is the same no matter where you buy it, save some cash and go for the outlet.

on the finance thing, just save up until you can buy it out right, the interest is probable 20% or more.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

If you feel like loaning out them graphs this summer to keep em warm let me know haha. I want a new graph at the console so bad just can't justify the cost because I will go overboard with it. Buy once cry once


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

well i decided to bite bullet and try out the outlet site and yes its real. I did the financing on a smartstrike card $200 and asked to financed it and they did..lol its like $9 a month. But i waited until i had it in my hands and then just paid it off. I was just curious if it was real. I decided to go with a solix 15 and no i didnt finance that..I will say this, they do have some decent deals on their site and they had the solix g2 in stock b4 humminbird had them on their own website.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Holy smokes man. A 15" graph. I would be watching fishing shows on that beast while I was suppose to be fishing


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

chaunc said:


> And another thing. By the time it’s paid for, you’re going to want the upgraded model.


That's the truth, I bought the 1st gen Terrova .And now I'm wanting the newest,along with the Helix 8di.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Along with all the advice, there is one good outcome to either financing, or a credit card, is that if you are trying to improve your credit score, this is one way to accomplish that. Just keep the purchase and payment affordable. Some of the units are considered as short term finance. That is up to you to decide. I purchased mine at GM. Some of the other sites have sponsors that offer free shipping. Look at bassboat central 
A good site with in depth info.


----------

